

Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - mbowcock
http://xlinux.nist.gov/dads/

======
rch
NIST is home to some amazing resources. I probably learned more about C++ from
using Roldan Pozo's Template Numerical Toolkit[1] than from any other source.

[1] <http://math.nist.gov/tnt/>

